# Iraqi PM confirms Zarqawi death!



## v2 (Jun 8, 2006)

Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri Maliki has announced that militant leader Abu Musab al-Zarqawi has been killed. 
The Jordanian-born leader of al-Qaeda in Iraq is considered the figurehead of the Sunni insurgency. Reports say he was killed in an air raid near Baghdad. 
Al-Qaeda in Iraq has been blamed for scores of bombings that have killed hundreds of Shias and US forces. 
Zarqawi appeared in a video earlier this year, in which he reproached the US for its "arrogance and insolence". 
The BBC's Andrew North in Baghdad says that if the reports are proved to be true it will be seen as a very significant moment in the fight against the insurgency, especially as it comes early in the life of Mr Maliki's government. 
(BBC News )

More:
http://edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/06/08/iraq.al.zarqawi/index.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2006)

**** yeah. That guy caused nothing but problems for us while I was down there. We thought we had him a couple of times but he allways got a way.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 8, 2006)

His 72 virgins will all be sheep


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> His 72 virgins will all be sheep



cool


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 8, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> His 72 virgins will all be sheep


so that would make it it a good news bad news event for Lanc


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

I think it is a very good new for Zarkawi "himself"...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2006)

Another piece of sh*t flushed down the toilet.... Now for Bin Laden....


----------



## R988 (Jun 8, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Another piece of sh*t flushed down the toilet.... Now for Bin Laden....



couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2006)

Another one bites the dust....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

I hope with his face down full of worms


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 8, 2006)

I bet the conspiritorial crowd will ponder this for awhile.....

On June 8, A.D. 632, the prophet Mohammed died.

The day same day Zarqawi died too......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh my G-d...


----------



## v2 (Jun 8, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I bet the conspiritorial crowd will ponder this for awhile.....
> 
> On June 8, A.D. 632, the prophet Mohammed died.
> 
> The day same day Zarqawi died too......



What a wonderful day....

This is a message to those who choose the path of violence to change their direction before it is too late:


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2006)

**** yeah. I agree Les, now time for Bin Laden (and his number 2).


----------



## zerum (Jun 8, 2006)

One more good thing.the oilprice go down after Abu Musab al-Zarqawi has been killed.


----------



## Erich (Jun 8, 2006)

it's a lovely day in the nieghborwood oh would you be mine would you be mine would you be my ********** bam !

as long as the top snitch is running Iran the gas prices will elevate. C'mon Israel pound that critter into dust mites


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

New video just surfaced..... Who had a bad day???? Zaraqawi did..... Actual bombing footage included.... LMAO......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

They are now starting up crap about US soldier beating his wounded body before he died. Probably crap but even if it was, I dont give a damn. How much suffering has this twisted piece of **** caused people over the last several years. He deserves nothing more than what he got.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Watch the clip Adler....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2006)

I watched it, shame it didnt have a more hardcore soundtrack though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Ill watch it when my computer starts acting normal again.


----------

